# Manchester Meet take 3...



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

IT'S TODAY!!!

Date: *Saturday 9th June*

*Definite:*

Jugsmalone
tigerneko
metame
jefers
CharleyRogan
Smudge
(bird)

*Interested:*

CAstbury
Argent
XxZoexX
RockRomantic
porps
jetsmum
superash


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i will depending what date it is


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i will depending what date it is


see who's interested and figure something out


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Depending when - yes - I need to get out and get a life :cryin:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Again, depending on date, yes  Need to book time off work/make sure I'm not dogsitting and not in the wrong city lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Argent said:


> Again, depending on date, yes  Need to book time off work/make sure I'm not dogsitting and not in the wrong city lol


i have to make sure im not in the wrong city too, especially as i live so far from manchester now :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep.. Just need time and date and cash permitting but am dying for a meet up


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

depending on the date maybeeeeeeee


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep  like all above depending on date !


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I might do if i'm not working


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Depending on the date, I'll be there. Can I suggest the same place as before, easy to find, good food, cheap.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Depending on the date, I'll be there. Can I suggest the same place as before, easy to find, good food, cheap.


i agree with u there :thumbup1:


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe... hopefully not being the only bloke going tho... ofc it will depend on me actually having some money on the given date.
dunno where u had the last one but i recommened the kyoto lounge myself!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

it will be better if its in the middle of manchester itself, i cant think which put we use but its one of those opp piccadilly garden


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd be up for a meet depending on date.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome and we have new people wanting to come 
And you lot can't complain about working when I'll be travelling 200 miles north to see you all


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol just don't make it for when I'm in Wales lmao


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> Lol just don't make it for when I'm in Wales lmao


well you'll just have to cancel it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

my OH thinks im a bit of a saddo for coming on here, which is why i'm not around as much any more, so if i'm not working and the idea of it doesn't fill him with shame, i'll definitely come.... feel a little bit out of the loop though, i've only been on a few times this year!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> Lol just don't make it for when I'm in Wales lmao


Better not  there are 12 little legs and 3 waggy tails waiting to see her. 



metame said:


> well you'll just have to cancel it


Not a chance......................NO WAY HOSAY


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> it will be better if its in the middle of manchester itself, i cant think which put we use but its one of those opp piccadilly garden


The Police Station, hahahahaha you will all end up in there at some point if you loiter on the corner of any streets for too long. The men will be accused of being your Pimps. lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> The Police Station, hahahahaha you will all end up in there at some point if you loiter on the corner of any streets for too long. The men will be accused of being your Pimps. lolol





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Better not  there are 12 little legs and 3 waggy tails waiting to see her.
> 
> Not a chance......................NO WAY HOSAY





Verbatim said:


> my OH thinks im a bit of a saddo for coming on here, which is why i'm not around as much any more, so if i'm not working and the idea of it doesn't fill him with shame, i'll definitely come.... feel a little bit out of the loop though, i've only been on a few times this year!


u aint sad hun , u like to have fun :lol:



metame said:


> well you'll just have to cancel it


we are all good when we meet up , welshie u will have to come to one of ours sometime


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump!!!...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

porps said:


> maybe... hopefully not being the only bloke going tho... ofc it will depend on me actually having some money on the given date.
> dunno where u had the last one but i recommened the kyoto lounge myself!


Never heard of it so I googled it. I don't really think a gaming bar would be a suitable venue for a meet. For a start there might be some who are under age. I'm still expressing a preferance for where we met last time.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry guys! I've been at work and moving but here to catch up now and to keep nagging everyone...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Never heard of it so I googled it. I don't really think a gaming bar would be a suitable venue for a meet. For a start there might be some who are under age. I'm still expressing a preferance for where we met last time.


I think that was the Piccadilly. Pretty central for the station, and easy to get to.

Depends what everyone elses thoughts are?

(is 'elses' a word?)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wish I was nearer Manchester


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Wish I was nearer Manchester


go and bump the london one!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> go and bump the london one!


Is there a London one?!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Never heard of it so I googled it. I don't really think a gaming bar would be a suitable venue for a meet. For a start there might be some who are under age. I'm still expressing a preferance for where we met last time.


But you could go on pf while ur there 
Oh didnt realise there was underages... where u thinking of then? what was the last place?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Is there a London one?!


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/174667-who-lives-around-london.html



porps said:


> But you could go on pf while ur there
> Oh didnt realise there was underages... where u thinking of then? what was the last place?


we don't need to do that though surely?
last place was the Piccadilly, i think


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I used to meet a few people in Kro at Piccadilly for a writing thing if that's any use to you. Was quiet enough that we could actually hear each other unlike some of the other places round there.

Wish I could come but alas I'm in a completely different country for the next 2 years


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> I used to meet a few people in Kro at Piccadilly for a writing thing if that's any use to you. Was quiet enough that we could actually hear each other unlike some of the other places round there.
> 
> Wish I could come but alas I'm in a completely different country for the next 2 years


what's Kro?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ive just been looking through the last photos and found the rainbow...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

When are you thinking?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

far enough in advance for me to book it off if i need to but whenever will fit in with other people


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> what's Kro?


restaurant bar place near one of the huge statues at picadilly


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like i'm coming, as long as i'm not working! I work every other weekend so it's 50/50 as long as its planned for a saturday or a sunday


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Weekends are probably best, coz most people will be working on weekdays.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

The weekend would be better for me too.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Looks like i'm coming, as long as i'm not working! I work every other weekend so it's 50/50 as long as its planned for a saturday or a sunday


ok, lets figure out if our weekends are the same 

im working this weekend...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, lets figure out if our weekends are the same
> 
> im working this weekend...


I'm not 

ok, well it's a good thing that i'm not working :lol: but not good for organising this meet :scared:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

only weekends i def cant do are weekends of the likes of mothers day ect , other than that i work 1 in say every 5 sats


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> The weekend would be better for me too.


I have never been on a meet... I dont want to sound really really stupid but what happens and what is it about ??? I assumed it was some sort of dog walk or is it a piss up sorry social gathering among humans ???


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

P.s i think i can come anytime but would prefer a weekend  no probs for me as i live in manchester just need to know what a meet is ?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Superash said:


> I have never been on a meet... I dont want to sound really really stupid but what happens and what is it about ??? I assumed it was some sort of dog walk or is it a piss up sorry social gathering among humans ???


I've no idea. It will be my first time. When I seen this thread I also thought it was a dog walking meet up.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Superash said:


> I have never been on a meet... I dont want to sound really really stupid but what happens and what is it about ??? I assumed it was some sort of dog walk or is it a piss up sorry social gathering among humans ???





Jugsmalone said:


> I've no idea. It will be my first time. When I seen this thread I also thought it was a dog walking meet up.


It's a bit of a social at a pre-arranged time and place in a major city.
Just to give you an idea.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...-meet-take-2-a.html?highlight=manchester+meet


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr Gizmo said:


> It's a bit of a social at a pre-arranged time and place in a major city.
> Just to give you an idea.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...-meet-take-2-a.html?highlight=manchester+meet


Thanks for the link


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

they are fun , ive been to all the manchester meets so far ... its just like meeting up with old friends and catching up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Yay so i take that is a jolly girls outing then ??? With no pooches ?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

picnic on heaton park with poochies sounds good actually :aureola:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I'm not
> 
> ok, well it's a good thing that i'm not working :lol: but not good for organising this meet :scared:


it's ok, i want to book some time off anyway, im sick of it all now!



Superash said:


> I have never been on a meet... I dont want to sound really really stupid but what happens and what is it about ??? I assumed it was some sort of dog walk or is it a piss up sorry social gathering among humans ???


uhh, normally we meet and go for food/drinks at a pub. Means its open to everyone including non-dog owners



porps said:


> picnic on heaton park with poochies sounds good actually :aureola:


i dont know where heaton park is! a picnic sounds good for a change though, but then we're relying on weather!

also howmany people coming have dogs?!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Heaton Park - Welcome to Heaton Park

I dont have a dog meself but would love to meet some of the pf pooches. But yeah.. weather.. We get a couple of days of sunshine and i forget that it rains the other 98 days out of a hundred :mad2:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

porps said:


> Heaton Park - Welcome to Heaton Park
> 
> I dont have a dog meself but would love to meet some of the pf pooches. But yeah.. weather.. We get a couple of days of sunshine and i forget that it rains the other 98 days out of a hundred :mad2:


i'd love to meet some of them too


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i dont mind if dogs comes but im scared of some dogs , obv i wouldnt bring a dog as i only have smudge ... im also quite happy just in a pub like we were last time or even something different like a chinese banquet


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i dont mind if dogs comes but im scared of some dogs , obv i wouldnt bring a dog as i only have smudge ... im also quite happy just in a pub like we were last time or even something different like a chinese banquet


chinese banquet sounds good :lol: but chinese is my favourite food and im a pig


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> chinese banquet sounds good :lol: but chinese is my favourite food and im a pig


its my fave to    .. what was that chinese we were told about that was cheap


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> its my fave to    .. what was that chinese we were told about that was cheap


no idea! .


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> no idea! .


wasnt it red hot something ? :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

theres this one, cant remember if it was that one we once said about

Red Hot World Buffet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

smudgiesmummy said:


> theres this one, cant remember if it was that one we once said about
> 
> Red Hot World Buffet


Eeeek, just seen the menu. Too much choice, and that's only the desserts!!!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> theres this one, cant remember if it was that one we once said about
> 
> Red Hot World Buffet


that looks really good


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Eeeek, just seen the menu. Too much choice, and that's only the desserts!!!!!!


lmao i was thinking the same :aureola:



metame said:


> that looks really good


does doesnt it, im sure thats the one that them doorman recommended to us


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> its my fave to    .. what was that chinese we were told about that was cheap





smudgiesmummy said:


> lmao i was thinking the same :aureola:
> 
> does doesnt it, im sure thats the one that them doorman recommended to us


Was it the doorman or was it the drugged up weirdo bloke that was hanging round outside? Sure it was him because the doorman wouldn't let us all in because a few people didn't have ID for the bar :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Was it the doorman or was it the drugged up weirdo bloke that was hanging round outside? Sure it was him because the doorman wouldn't let us all in because a few people didn't have ID for the bar :lol:


and then smudge and i turned up all out of the loop and perfectly innocent,


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

that was so funny

so just a reminder to anyone who doesnt look 25 please bring id :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok we need to organise a date so people can book it off if they need to (and by people, i of course, mean me...)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooh when is this? I haven't read the thread but felt the need to post right this second!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have 2 weeks off work starting 2nd April - but I am going to be in London for some of it!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have 2 weeks off work starting 2nd April - but I am going to be in London for some of it!


not sure hun , depends when everyone can make it ... i cant do the weekend of 18th may as im going to see welshie ( again lol)


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Omg shame im in essex coz id come just for the food hahaha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Omg shame im in essex coz id come just for the food hahaha


come to the london one


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

metame said:


> come to the london one


Is it members ? or a dog meet ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Is it members ? or a dog meet ?


members!
hopefully... SS and i feel we may be sat there on our own...


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Id love to go but i cant walk far so probally not a good idea for me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Id love to go but i cant walk far so probally not a good idea for me


but we're not walking?
food and pub...

(or whatever people decide)


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Any idea of a date for this yet?????


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

waiting for people to say...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Any weekend is fine for me, unless something unforseen crops up. I'm looking forward to meeting you all again.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Should have added, and looking foreward to meeting some of you for the first time


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well i get my rota on a monthly basis so it depends when it is.... in april im free sat 14th apr , and sat 27th april

i dont have may yet but i know i cant do sat 19th may as im in south wales


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> well i get my rota on a monthly basis so it depends when it is.... in april im free sat 14th apr , and sat 27th april
> 
> i dont have may yet but i know i cant do sat 19th may as im in south wales


I am free both of those weekends in April too


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

and im free the opposite 2


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> and im free the opposite 2


 typical ... soon as i know my may ones i will let u know


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumpity bump!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm never free weekends - due to uni during week and working weekends. I'd have to book my last weeks holiday or pull a sly sickie and not be in photos so I can't say when free until a date comes up


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Any more news on this?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

not heard anything myself hun

i def cant do sat 19th may as i have booked my trains to see welshcrazy


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

No way, unfortunately, the closest I will ever be to MAnchester is Leeds, and I am only there for 1 day (2 hotel nights) before moving on to Whitby


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been wondering about this too 

We all need to really get our heads together, I know sounds daft but if there's one date that some of us can make and one date that others can make, why don't we have two meets? That way people aren't completely missing out, because it's a shame to have to leave people out and nobody seems to be able to decide. And those of us who are free on both dates get double the fun 

I work alternate weekends (so do weekend in, weekend off, weekend in, weekend off) and i'm only a bus away from Manchester, so I am pretty flexible really 

and at a push, I could even swap a weekend, but I would need some notice about that


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i dont know what im working after this sat as im waiting for my rota to be done, soon as i know the next let i will put t on here ...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i dont know what im working after this sat as im waiting for my rota to be done, soon as i know the next let i will put t on here ...


mine goes to the end of May and maybe the 1st week of June.

I have a feeling we're going to be combining this meet with a christmas party at this rate :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> mine goes to the end of May and maybe the 1st week of June.
> 
> I have a feeling we're going to be combining this meet with a christmas party at this rate :lol:


lmao u know what us lot are like :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We could always have an xmas meet aswell

As I'm not working, I can make any weekend, so I'll just fit in with what everyone else decides.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have holidays and have to give 2 weeks notice so when we do a date gotta be at least 2 weeks in advance!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Any chance of getting a date for this soon?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> No way, unfortunately, the closest I will ever be to MAnchester is Leeds, and I am only there for 1 day (2 hotel nights) before moving on to Whitby


ooo, iv not been to whitby in forever. 
i only went for wgw though.



Tigerneko said:


> mine goes to the end of May and maybe the 1st week of June.
> 
> I have a feeling we're going to be combining this meet with a christmas party at this rate :lol:


don't be cheeky.
i put the idea up im sure you lot could oragnise it


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

wish i could come  just too far away


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> wish i could come  just too far away


we'll send you a jet pack


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

metame said:


> we'll send you a jet pack


Fantastic idea now all we need is some fireworks o let of so i know where you guys are   

can my jet pack be purple??? pretty please


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Fantastic idea now all we need is some fireworks o let of so i know where you guys are
> 
> can my jet pack be purple??? pretty please


can only find a black and white one sorry 
and they have to ship from new zealand


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

metame said:


> can only find a black and white one sorry
> and they have to ship from new zealand


i guess im going to have to rethink my outfit now then  any jetpack is good


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i guess im going to have to rethink my outfit now then  any jetpack is good


if only the jet pcks were like they are in films. real jet pack wouldnt get you to manchester from the isle of wight unfortunately


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

never mind lol  im sure il be able to make a meet one day  wonder if i could set up an isle of wight one...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you should try, and see how many people would come there


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

this month im free sat 12th , sun 27th .. dont know next months yet


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

how's *Saturday 9th June *?

I know everyone who works opposite weekends from me will be free then and I will be able to make it because I've just booked it off...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> how's *Saturday 9th June *?
> 
> I know everyone who works opposite weekends from me will be free then and I will be able to make it because I've just booked it off...


That sounds fantastic to me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

will get back to u on this on... will let u know when i get my hours


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> That sounds fantastic to me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


you down as a definite then?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

9th June is fine for me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome

i just pm's (everyone i think?) to kick ar$es into gear.


sooo... we have a date...

now for a plan?

for people who didn't come to the last two we met up at the station walked to the pub and ate and drank and chatted.

but im always up for new ideas?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm gonna desperately try but it being a sat is a problem... sorry  I'm free Mon-Thursday


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm gonna desperately try but it being a sat is a problem... sorry  I'm free Mon-Thursday


you have to come or the new plan is to come into your work and kidnap you.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm happy with what we did last time, but I'll got along with the majority. Just remember, some are older than others.

Maybe there are others who can only do weekdays Charley, why not have 2 meets, so no one gets left out.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I would so come if I had monies


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> you have to come or the new plan is to come into your work and kidnap you.


Gladly 

Come and rescue me all you want!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

i think we should go to alton towers in the summer


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> you down as a definite then?


Definitely definitely definitely!

I'm happy doing whatever we did last time and I think we should stick to that because Picadilly is easy to find, very central and it's close to the pub we go to 

But if anyone wants to meet anywhere else other than Picadilly, do say - I know Manchester city centre reasonably well and can get there a little earlier so if anyone wants to meet somewhere else, or is unsure about where to go, just let me know and I can get there a little earlier to try and organise everyone


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i agree that Piccadilly is most central to meet

tigerneko, you bringing Jeremy Clarkson along?!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Erm just a thought to throw a spanner in the works, but if people find it difficult to meet on the Saturday due to work commitments etc, would the Sunday be better, pubs still open.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

at the moment its easier for me to say sundays due to work


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

see what peoples think then.

i dont know if it would be best for me cause i may be travelling back down on sunday. but thats me being selfish, sorry.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> see what peoples think then.
> 
> i dont know if it would be best for me cause i may be travelling back down on sunday. but thats me being selfish, sorry.


You could get the late train down, I'll get you smashed and you can sleep on the way.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> You could get the late train down, I'll get you smashed and you can sleep on the way.


apart from the fact i'll be driving?
i hve to check the rota anyway, will do it on saturday, apparently the new ones out.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I should be able to come


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm gonna do my very best, work are about to move premises and I go full time, theyre throwing the possibilitys of double bubble Saturdays to get everything straight but hopefully we'll be right by then xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I'm gonna do my very best, work are about to move premises and I go full time, theyre throwing the possibilitys of double bubble Saturdays to get everything straight but hopefully we'll be right by then xx


You need to come! You can get ze train with me  saves me looking all scared and lonely on the platform


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think the saturday would be better for those of us using public transport, as buses and trains are much less frequent on a sunday, so people will either have to travel back much later than they want to, or much earlier. It's not too much of an issue for me because the bus is still fairly frequent (just not as often as saturdays/weekedays) but people using trains will struggle, I know the trains where I am are only every 2 hours on a sunday, but it could be different elsewhere.

i'm just thinking about everyone else really, it isn't much of an issue for me because my bus will probably be half hourly or hourly which isn't too bad, but some people need to make changes at stations and stuff which could really muck up the travelling on a sunday.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I think the saturday would be better for those of us using public transport, as buses and trains are much less frequent on a sunday, so people will either have to travel back much later than they want to, or much earlier. It's not too much of an issue for me because the bus is still fairly frequent (just not as often as saturdays/weekedays) but people using trains will struggle, I know the trains where I am are only every 2 hours on a sunday, but it could be different elsewhere.
> 
> i'm just thinking about everyone else really, it isn't much of an issue for me because my bus will probably be half hourly or hourly which isn't too bad, but some people need to make changes at stations and stuff which could really muck up the travelling on a sunday.


YOU didnt answer my question


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> YOU didnt answer my question


Sorry, didn't see it 



metame said:


> i agree that Piccadilly is most central to meet
> 
> tigerneko, you bringing Jeremy Clarkson along?!


I will pop him in my bag for old times sake 

Who has Simon Cowell? and wasn't there another one? i'm sure we bought 3


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Sorry, didn't see it
> 
> I will pop him in my bag for old times sake
> 
> Who has Simon Cowell? and wasn't there another one? i'm sure we bought 3


me... simon cowell and mr bean


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> me... simon cowell and mr bean


omg how could I forget that Mr Bean mask, his face is hilarious on it!

We will have to get some more this year, I want EVERYONE to wear one!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> omg how could I forget that Mr Bean mask, his face is hilarious on it!
> 
> We will have to get some more this year, I want EVERYONE to wear one!


i agree.
need to decide which hat to wear also...


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

metame said:


> i agree that Piccadilly is most central to meet


Piccadilly gardens is pretty central, piccadilly station is a bit out of the way.. thats at least 5mins walk from the centre! We're not all superfit athletes yknow


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

porps said:


> Piccadilly gardens is pretty central, piccadilly station is a bit out of the way.. thats at least 5mins walk from the centre! We're not all superfit athletes yknow


i meant for people arriving 
and there are busses :001_tt2:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> i agree.
> need to decide which hat to wear also...


:lol: :lol: take them all and keep changing them when nobody is looking :001_tt2:



porps said:


> Piccadilly gardens is pretty central, piccadilly station is a bit out of the way.. thats at least 5mins walk from the centre! We're not all superfit athletes yknow


picadilly station is where most people tend to travel to though! it's a couple of minutes walk to me from the bus stop (I actually cant remember how to get to it, need to google earth it and jog my memory  and its really only a 2 minute walk, if that, to the pub we go to 

it will all make sense on the day, honestly


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you heard anything from CAstbury? she was lovely last year and I haven't seen much of her on the forum for a while, it'd be nice if she could come


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> :lol: :lol: take them all and keep changing them when nobody is looking :001_tt2:


do you know how many i have?!

guess i could just bring the monkey, the highland cow, the husky, the donkey and the WKD hat...

see, who needs pets with me?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> do you know how many i have?!
> 
> guess i could just bring the monkey, the highland cow, the husky, the donkey and the WKD hat...
> 
> see, who needs pets with me?


you do realise this is petforums and not hatforums don't you? you're collecting the wrong thing :001_tt2:

.....unless they were your pets once :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> you do realise this is petforums and not hatforums don't you? you're collecting the wrong thing :001_tt2:
> 
> .....unless they were your pets once :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


you're mean 

I just asked CAstbury and she can't make it. Again.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm only kidding really, i could just get off the met 1 stop later and im at picc station :lol:
Any other blokes thinking of going yet?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

porps said:


> i'm only kidding really, i could just get off the met 1 stop later and im at picc station :lol:
> Any other blokes thinking of going yet?


Well, there'll be Jeremy Clarkson, Mr. Bean and Simon Cowell... does that count? :lol:
Or im uite happy to dress as a bloke. Well, probably mostly will anyway

seriosly though, bring a friend if you're that worried?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> you're mean
> 
> I just asked CAstbury and she can't make it. Again.


you know I love you really :thumbup:

aww, what a shame  well, at least there's 5 of us definites! And hopefully a few more to confirm 

We could do one a little further afield one day, maybe try and get some different people involved as well - I wouldn't mind Leeds, Liverpool, Preston, Blackpool, Chester... something like that 

not that I have a problem with any of the Manchester lot, but it might be nice to try somewhere else too


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> Well, there'll be Jeremy Clarkson, Mr. Bean and Simon Cowell... does that count? :lol:
> Or im uite happy to dress as a bloke. Well, probably mostly will anyway
> 
> seriosly though, bring a friend if you're that worried?


I doubt any chap will be worried about looking like a total pimp :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> you know I love you really :thumbup:
> 
> aww, what a shame  well, at least there's 5 of us definites! And hopefully a few more to confirm
> 
> ...


aw, i love you too :001_wub:

and yeah, sounds good...
or you could just all come down to London. :yesnod:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> aw, i love you too :001_wub:
> 
> and yeah, sounds good...
> or you could just all come down to London. :yesnod:


I'd love to do a proper far away meet! I'd have to stop overnight though cos I don't drive, so would have to get the train down, or the national express!

I thought last year's camping weekend was a really good idea, a northern version of that would be nice! But again, it'd have to be somewhere with good transport links, so probably not all that rural  :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I'd love to do a proper far away meet! I'd have to stop overnight though cos I don't drive, so would have to get the train down, or the national express!
> 
> I thought last year's camping weekend was a really good idea, a northern version of that would be nice! But again, it'd have to be somewhere with good transport links, so probably not all that rural  :lol:


there'll be people with cars though... i'd happily pick people up from the station. Would be awesome.

I really want to go to the beach


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I doubt any chap will be worried about looking like a total pimp :thumbup: :lol:


Haha, true 



Tigerneko said:


> I'd love to do a proper far away meet! I'd have to stop overnight though cos I don't drive, so would have to get the train down, or the national express!
> 
> I thought last year's camping weekend was a really good idea, a northern version of that would be nice! But again, it'd have to be somewhere with good transport links, so probably not all that rural  :lol:





metame said:


> there'll be people with cars though... i'd happily pick people up from the station. Would be awesome.
> 
> I really want to go to the beach


yeah something like that would be great then ppl can bring their dogs


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> there'll be people with cars though... i'd happily pick people up from the station. Would be awesome.
> 
> I really want to go to the beach


I'm going to the beach on monday if the weather stays nice :thumbup: :lol: who's up for an improptu blackpool meet :lol:



porps said:


> Haha, true
> 
> yeah something like that would be great then ppl can bring their dogs


That would be nice, i'd love to have a doggy meet! Don't think Tiger could come cos I dunno how he'd react (if other dogs are calm he's okay, if not he's a nightmare) but Ruby might enjoy it, and if we planned it for after August I could take my pup


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> you know I love you really :thumbup:
> 
> aww, what a shame  well, at least there's 5 of us definites! And hopefully a few more to confirm
> 
> ...


when i go to manchester i go via the train ... im stuck in the middle of the manchester / chester line so either of them are fine by me ... if it was chester i would go by bus though as its a lot cheaper lol

regarding walking from piccadilly to the centre itself it desnt take long i do it regular when i go manchester

im still non the wiser with work issues at the min ( i cant go into details)will have to see what happens


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I'd love to do a proper far away meet! I'd have to stop overnight though cos I don't drive, so would have to get the train down, or the national express!
> 
> I thought last year's camping weekend was a really good idea, a northern version of that would be nice! But again, it'd have to be somewhere with good transport links, so probably not all that rural  :lol:


I drive and don't mind picking up any one in Manchester so transport wouldn't be a problem. 

I like the camping idea.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool.
Lets organise a campinig trip then.
AFTER the Manchester meet, of course


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> Cool.
> Lets organise a campinig trip then.
> AFTER the Manchester meet, of course


yaaaay 

that would be so amazing! i'm gonna get one of those pop up festival tents cos i'm too lazy/stupid to pitch a proper tent :lol:

although I am rather tempted to get one of these


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that would be epic.
i have 2 tents that have never been used!

and if we were having a camping trip, i would bring my dads dog


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

metame said:


> that would be epic.
> i have 2 tents that have never been used!
> 
> and if we were having a camping trip, i would bring my dads dog


I'm glad you mentioned your dads dog because I'd want to bring mine.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> that would be epic.
> i have 2 tents that have never been used!
> 
> and if we were having a camping trip, i would bring my dads dog


ooh well there's an idea, we could stitch them together and paint a VW camper on them.... much cheaper :lol: 



Jugsmalone said:


> I'm glad you mentioned your dads dog because I'd want to bring mine.


I'd definitely bring mine, and pup if she's old enough to go out.... or if we've even got her :lol: i'd probably only bring Ruby though, she's blind but she will tolerate any dog, Tiger is more fussy - although he can be good, but I wouldn't wanna take him all that way for him to not get along with any of them


----------



## Jefers (May 11, 2012)

Hi all,

only joined today so not sure if i'm welcome but live in manchester.

what's the plan?

meet up with dogs for a walk?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jefers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> only joined today so not sure if i'm welcome but live in manchester.
> 
> ...


As long as you stick around, yes  

no it's more of an eat, drink and be merry meet! It's a pub in the middle of the city centre so definitely no dogs allowed unfortunately! But you're still welcome  and we do have plenty of doggy meet ups so keep an eye out for them


----------



## Jefers (May 11, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> ooh well there's an idea, we could stitch them together and paint a VW camper on them.... much cheaper :lol:
> 
> I'd definitely bring mine, and pup if she's old enough to go out.... or if we've even got her :lol: i'd probably only bring Ruby though, she's blind but she will tolerate any dog, Tiger is more fussy - although he can be good, but I wouldn't wanna take him all that way for him to not get along with any of them


you are more than welcome to park your camper at my house.
my Scooby gets along with all dogs M19 2QY

MJ


----------



## Jefers (May 11, 2012)

Jefers said:


> you are more than welcome to park your camper at my house.
> my Scooby gets along with all dogs M19 2QY
> 
> MJ


oops 

ok so you can put tents in the garden  no worries


----------



## Jefers (May 11, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> As long as you stick around, yes
> 
> no it's more of an eat, drink and be merry meet! It's a pub in the middle of the city centre so definitely no dogs allowed unfortunately! But you're still welcome  and we do have plenty of doggy meet ups so keep an eye out for them


that sounds good also 

which pub?
please please don't say wetherspoons 

KRO bar in Piccadilly gardens is much better...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jefers said:


> that sounds good also
> 
> which pub?
> please please don't say wetherspoons
> ...


i cant remember what its called now ... we go for cheap food and drinks lmao

i know last time some got asked for id ... so please if u r lucky to look under 25 please brink id drinking or not :001_tt2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it's called the Picadilly. The food was good and cheap, you don't often get both together, so I'd be happy to go there again.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I think it's called the Picadilly. The food was good and cheap, you don't often get both together, so I'd be happy to go there again.


same here and im sure thats it... plus quite a few big ish tables at the back for us all


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Everyone's welcome


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering last night what pub it was everyones going, I was hoping it weren't the brunswick...cause I'm barred


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> I was wondering last night what pub it was everyones going, I was hoping it weren't the brunswick...cause I'm barred


been up to no good have u hunny :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> been up to no good have u hunny :lol:


Wasn't my fault


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Wasn't my fault


lol thats what they all say hahahaha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> I was wondering last night what pub it was everyones going, I was hoping it weren't the brunswick...cause I'm barred


does this mean that you're coming?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> does this mean that you're coming?


I'm due to get paid on the friday, so aslong as I do there's not reason why I can't


----------



## Jefers (May 11, 2012)

RockRomantic said:


> I was wondering last night what pub it was everyones going, I was hoping it weren't the brunswick...cause I'm barred


:smilewinkgrin:

you're in luck - the brunswick is undergoing a refurb so its not open at present ...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Wasn't my fault


What ya get barred for eh?

I got banned from a bar on a staff night out, for kicking off on bouncers. Then find out the guy who owns the place.... is a regular customer at my work :blushing:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome, you've not been to one yet :scared;

and were people wanting to do/go somewhere new/different?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I won't be drinking cos I'm driving! Maybe we could do something like bowling, or qasar rather than just sitting down chatting! Up to everyone else. why not do a poll Metame?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Bowling would be good fun, is there anywhere that does it in the city centre? 

I feel sorry for whoever was to get me on their team, no chance of winning :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well i dont mind bowling but its money depending and where it is as i will also be doing trains ... im quite happy just like what we did last time


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm happy doing what we did last time, but I'll go along with the majority.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Won't bowling or whatever be really busy on a Saturday?
Does anyone know if there's a bowling alley in Manchester?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

the only one i know is the one at the trafford centre


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't know where that is


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think we should just stick to the original plan, we could always do something else at a later date - maybe plan the bowling trip for elsewhere, to give others a chance to join in? There's a good bowling alley in my town, but that's just me being lazy


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> I don't know where that is


Getting here - The Trafford Centre, Manchester


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I think we should just stick to the original plan, we could always do something else at a later date - maybe plan the bowling trip for elsewhere, to give others a chance to join in? There's a good bowling alley in my town, but that's just me being lazy


there's a bowling alley in my town though not a particularly good one... however you were all on about a day out to london...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We could meet up for a couple of hours at the Picadilly, then those who want to can go off bowling or whatever, and the ones who don't can stay and chat. That way everyone's happy.:yesnod:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i think everyone is happy anyway.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i need you all to organise this and keep this thread bumped im afraid, i might not be around for a while.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> i need you all to organise this and keep this thread bumped im afraid, i might not be around for a while.


I shall try my best! Don't you go disappearing on us young lady   

Well, we've got a date (Saturday 9th June) so we really only need to arrange a time!

We'll be eating/drinking at the usual venue, but I am happy to actually meet up with people at Picadilly station, if Smudgie's Mummy is still coming, we usually meet at the same place in Picadilly Station, so we will stick to that and anyone who is unsure of where the pub is, or anyone arriving into Manchester at Picadilly Station can meet us there.

There aren't very many of us 'definites' (see the first post on this thread) so if some of you 'interesteds' can give us a heads up either way before too long, we can have a good idea of the numbers! This is particuarly important if there's gonna end up being a decent amount of us, because we may need to book a table in the Pub, because Manchester City Centre is obviously very busy on a Saturday, and I seem to remember the first year we struggled because there was a big football match on, and nearly every pub/restaurant was fully booked!

So, just to round up my usual long, waffling post 

Can you please confirm on this thread whether you're coming or not, and if you are - how will you be getting into Manchester, and where do you want to actually meet? Some of us will be meeting at Picadilly Station and some will probably just make their way straight to the pub!

Then once we've done that, we want to organise a time! I am happy to do any time, I think we usually meet about mid morning, between 11am-12pm, but if you can give us an idea of how long you'll be travelling for, we can make a time that suits everyone.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i will be around but im off down to wales today to see welshie till monday , when i come back hopefully we will have some rotas up then i know what i will be doin


regarding travel it takes me a hour on the train


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll be driving and will meet you all at Piccadilly Station. Where is the normal meeting place at Piccadilly train station please?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> I'll be driving and will meet you all at Piccadilly Station. Where is the normal meeting place at Piccadilly train station please?


We normally meet at the top, I think it's outside Body Shop or something, it's right near the top entrance/exit anyway 

A few of us will usually swap mobile numbers so if anyone gets lost, they're contactable! And i'll try and plan ahead for what to wear so you'll all know who to look out for (You can't really miss me lol)


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> We normally meet at the top, I think it's outside Body Shop or something, it's right near the top entrance/exit anyway
> 
> A few of us will usually swap mobile numbers so if anyone gets lost, they're contactable! And i'll try and plan ahead for what to wear so you'll all know who to look out for (You can't really miss me lol)


Thanks see you all on the 9 June. 

Oh, have we decided on the time yet?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> Thanks see you all on the 9 June.
> 
> Oh, have we decided on the time yet?


Nope, it doesn't matter to me because I can get a bus into manchester which arrives every 15-20 minutes or so, so it really makes no odds to me, i'd probably say mid morning/dinner time, about 12:30pm-1pm, then it's around lunch time and it means people travelling further afield aren't having to set off at the crack of dawn lol so if everyone can get back to us on this thread and say whether that's convenient, that'd be a big help


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Nope, it doesn't matter to me because I can get a bus into manchester which arrives every 15-20 minutes or so, so it really makes no odds to me, i'd probably say mid morning/dinner time, about 12:30pm-1pm, then it's around lunch time and it means people travelling further afield aren't having to set off at the crack of dawn lol so if everyone can get back to us on this thread and say whether that's convenient, that'd be a big help


if i remember it was around 12- 12.30

and no one is setting off around my ass :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> if i remember it was around 12- 12.30
> 
> and no one is setting off around my ass :lol:


PMSL I thought that after I typed it, I wondered if you'd notice :lol: :lol: :lol:

we're gonna be having a race to the pub, starting from your ass   :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

How about 12.30 outside the Picadilly?

I wonder if they's reserve tables if they knew there was a few of us?
(or lock the doors and pretend it was closed)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

A lock in sounds fab, that'd be so cool if they did 

So, just checking - is everyone still able to make it? Anyone changed their minds? Anyone want to go who hasn't already said so? It's never too late for other people to join us!

Just keeping it all up to date :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im still coming depending on work , i've got my rota up to the 3rd june so it all depends on the next rota :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

any more news on who's coming/not coming?

1 week 4 days to go...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a problem i will be working 10 - 2 on the 9th  .. the earliest i can get there on train would b 4.36pm as it takes a hour to get there or if i rush i can get the 2.37 train and get there for 3.37pm ... at a push if i could get a lift i could try and get there for 3 .... sunday would be a lot easier for me


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm on an afternoon shift, can see if anyone will swap with me... but don't hold out much hope


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my dad said he maybe able drop me in manchester i would b there by three then

@charley bloody work hey x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't even pull a sickie..... had one recently!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww I hope you two can come!

Who is actually still coming? it's gonna be me and metame at this rate - which would still be fab 

I keep saying i'm gonna do this, but I really am gonna PM everyone from the list on the first page and ask them if they still fancy it


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> aww I hope you two can come!
> 
> Who is actually still coming? it's gonna be me and metame at this rate - which would still be fab
> 
> I keep saying i'm gonna do this, but I really am gonna PM everyone from the list on the first page and ask them if they still fancy it


You still haven't done it!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Argh I'm working that whole weekend


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> You still haven't done it!


I've written it out in Notepad, i was just gonna basically copy and paste it to everyone, it's just the actual sending that slipped my mind.... I WILL do it now, and i'll send you one so you know I have   :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunday would be better for me cos I am off!

Haha I received your PM!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Sunday would be better for me cos I am off!
> 
> Haha I received your PM!


Okey dokey, will see what everyone else thinks, I can do either so i'll just turn up whenever everyone else can lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm really hoping I can joine you but will have to see how flush I am when everything's paid.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Its just that I pulled a sickie to go to a popular amusement park last week.... so they'll think I am taking the piss if I ring in sick again


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm definitely coming. I can do Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Let's see what what others say , I should get there for 3 on sat but it depends what time people can stay to , Sunday I can get there for 12.30 , just have watch the time for trains back as they are every 2 hours on a sun x


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Someone let me know whether it's a saturday or Sunday meet please. I'll have a better idea then.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay well if Charley and Dawn can only really make it on Sunday, why don't we do that?

Jugsmalone you don't mind, I don't mind, all we need to know is whether Sunday would be suitable for metame?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i think this is going to be down to metame as i cant remember when she goes back .. i am fine with sat but i wont get there till 2.45 - 3.37pm depending if i get train or car then it depends what time everyone is going to be heading back

regarding eating .. i dont mind on the sat if you want to eat before i get there as i will be later than everyone


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I'm really hoping I can joine you but will have to see how flush I am when everything's paid.


you HAVE to come 


bird said:


> Someone let me know whether it's a saturday or Sunday meet please. I'll have a better idea then.


Would you be training down/up/across?


smudgiesmummy said:


> i think this is going to be down to metame as i cant remember when she goes back .. i am fine with sat but i wont get there till 2.45 - 3.37pm depending if i get train or car then it depends what time everyone is going to be heading back
> 
> regarding eating .. i dont mind on the sat if you want to eat before i get there as i will be later than everyone


nah dont pin owt on me.

just see what's best for everyone and go with it.

the only thing with sunday is what (i think it was jetsmum but cba to go back and find out) pointed out that public transport is a tad shite on a sunday


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> Let's see what what others say , I should get there for 3 on sat but it depends what time people can stay to , Sunday I can get there for 12.30 , just have watch the time for trains back as they are every 2 hours on a sun x


I'm happy not to drink and give lifts home to people living around Manchester if people accommodate me and do Sunday. I can take 4 people and don't want money for petrol.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Oops I got it wrong and I'm off the 17th and not the 10th.... and I'm in Fri, Sat, Sun that week so I can't make it unless its the next week. Very sorry for messing you all round 

Hopefully I can do Manchester Meet Take 4


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Oops I got it wrong and I'm off the 17th and not the 10th.... and I'm in Fri, Sat, Sun that week so I can't make it unless its the next week. Very sorry for messing you all round
> 
> Hopefully I can do Manchester Meet Take 4


that sucks


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll text one of my colleagues and see if she will swap with me....

Will put a notice up on the fridge to see if anyone will swap with me, even if its a 10pm-6am shift!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'll text one of my colleagues and see if she will swap with me....


beg her!

for saturday!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> beg her!
> 
> for saturday!


Saturdays off are like gold dust, I'll ask for saturday, but more likely get Sunday off.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

One has been offered to swap my saturday   

Just awaiting my punishment... prob be a horrible late night shift!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

if i commit to saturday what time will everyone be leaving as i dont want to spend 2 mins there lol and then have to pay a tenner to get back home

with sunday work out travel and go from that ... my trains are every 2 hours

arrive in manchester 10.22am or 12.31pm

*trains back*

3.22pm and 5.22pm .. (after that its 7.22pm)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> One has been offered to swap my saturday
> 
> Just awaiting my punishment... prob be a horrible late night shift!


you really have Saturday off? Really really?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

She is just in work, but will check with the babysitter, I swapped my day shift today with hers yesterday because she wanted it, so I swapped with her this week, she owes me!!!

She'll probably say yes


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> if i commit to saturday what time will everyone be leaving as i dont want to spend 2 mins there lol and then have to pay a tenner to get back home
> 
> with sunday work out travel and go from that ... my trains are every 2 hours
> 
> ...


I will give you a lift home so you don't need to worry. I am not drinking because I want to drive rather than get a train, even though the station is 2 mins away from me!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I will give you a lift home so you don't need to worry. I am not drinking because I want to drive rather than get a train, even though the station is 2 mins away from me!


thankyou... will see what happens on the day ... plus depends where u live from me lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> thankyou... will see what happens on the day ... plus depends where u live from me lol


I'm on the way to Liverpool


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm on the way to Liverpool


i'll pm u where i live x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Guess who now has Saturday the 9th off?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Guess who now has Saturday the 9th off?


HOORAAAY :thumbup: :thumbup:

So pleased  nice one!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

And the punishment wasn't even that bad - Wed day shift for my Sat..... dunno which one is more quiet


----------



## Jefers (May 11, 2012)

i'm interested too if that's ok - count me in


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

guys i need help, my phone died so i have my sisters phone and have put my sim in but all the numbers were on my phone no my sim as i found out today so please can people either text me with their number (and name) or pm me your number! (if its ok to have it again?) Cheers 

i may need to get hold of you on the day, or you me and i wont know who you are...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> guys i need help, my phone died so i have my sisters phone and have put my sim in but all the numbers were on my phone no my sim as i found out today so please can people either text me with their number (and name) or pm me your number! (if its ok to have it again?) Cheers
> 
> i may need to get hold of you on the day, or you me and i wont know who you are...


you have mine now and im coming to but will be getting there at 3pm at the latest


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

b.u.m.p


who's defiantly coming to Manchester on Saturday ? :biggrin5:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Will try my best, but I'm having a bad time with my health at the mo, so I'll have to see how I feel on the day:frown5:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Will try my best, but I'm having a bad time with my health at the mo, so I'll have to see how I feel on the day:frown5:


awww hope you can come, i need some help to control the younger ones :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> b.u.m.p
> 
> who's defiantly coming to Manchester on Saturday ? :biggrin5:


Me me me me me me me me.... Did i mention I was coming?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Me me me me me me me me.... Did i mention I was coming?


well thats 2 of us lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

So whats the score? where are we meeting and what time? I'll bring ID this time considering I was told I looked 14 to get into the pub last time...........


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> So whats the score? where are we meeting and what time? I'll bring ID this time considering I was told I looked 14 to get into the pub last time...........


lol yea good idea

well i won't be there till 2.30 - 3 so we need to sort out what you and the others are doing and then where to meet me

i need to work out where you will be so my dad knows where to drop me off


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

I might be able to come (but I don't know who anyone actually is  )


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

zingy said:


> I might be able to come (but I don't know who anyone actually is  )


your more than welcome


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

zingy said:


> I might be able to come (but I don't know who anyone actually is  )


Everyone's welcome 

That's the nicest part of these meets, being able to put faces to names, and getting to know each other.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Everyone's welcome
> 
> That's the nicest part of these meets, being able to put faces to names, and getting to know each other.


plus u cant miss us lot :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Are we meeting in the whetherspoons or are we going somewhere different? are we doing something after eating out?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

smudgiesmummy said:


> plus u cant miss us lot :lol:


Not when Metames got her cow hat on you cant:biggrin5:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Are we meeting in the whetherspoons or are we going somewhere different? are we doing something after eating out?


well this is what we need to decide , if u lot are hungry and don't want to wait for me to eat thats perfectly fine , i don't mind there or what about the pubs that are by the hard rock cafe, im sure there a weatherspoon in there


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Not when Metames got her cow hat on you cant:biggrin5:


well im going to wear my kermit tshirt , u cant miss it, well depends on the weather i may have my metallica fleece on


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't even know what i am gonna wear, if its hot then i'll wear a dress


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I was thinking of wearing my grumpy old git t shirt


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I want it to be hot so we can sit in the beer garden... knowing me it piddle down with rain with extra fog included!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

According to the Met office its gonna be 16C and rain - so in other words cold and rainy. No dress for me then... will have to go get my 20% off at matalan as i have like... nothing to wear


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well no surprise there with the rain, lets hope it changes on the day


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think we should stick to the same pub, we know where it is, there's those big tables at the back and the food is pretty general.

Maybe we should meet a little later on, about 1:30 ish? Then we can have a couple of drinks first and maybe eat when Smudge gets there?

I can't wait now, I can't believe how soon it is 

Also, can people also clarify how they're getting there and WHERE we want to actually meet? Shall we meet at Picadilly station, or meet at the pub? Or would anyone like to meet elsewhere? The last couple of times, we've met at Picadilly train station and that has gone well.

I'll be getting the bus into manchester so will be getting off around Chorlton Street, so I can either meet people at Picadilly train station or we can meet elswhere?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i don't mind where we go to be honest , last time was fine by me esp like you said with the 2 big tables at the back , i was going to say when i get there for someone to wait outside that pub for me as knowing me i will end up in the wrong one :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i don't mind where we go to be honest , last time was fine by me esp like you said with the 2 big tables at the back , i was going to say when i get there for someone to wait outside that pub for me as knowing me i will end up in the wrong one :lol:


Good  I just think we should stick to something that's got a fairly general/varied menu, because if we were to go to a chinese or italian or whatever, there's always gonna be someone who doesn't like the food or can't eat it for whatever reason, so personally I think we're best sticking to good old pub grub :thumbup: and I will wait outside for you if you want lol, we'll exchange numbers & you can give me a text when you're nearly there if you want 

oooh i'm so excited


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just gonna say it again so that everyone should see it....

SUGGESTED MEETING TIME: 

*1:30pm*

SUGGESTED MEETING POINT:

*Picadilly train station* - we can then all walk on to the pub together, it's only around the corner from the station.

SUGGESTED PUB:

*The Picadilly Pub*

Nothing definite seems to be getting organised and we are only a few days away, so this is what I think will work best based on previous years. If anyone wants to suggest ANYTHING different then please do, this is only what i've come up with myself.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Erm I thought we ended up not going to Wetherspoons and going to a pub called the Picadilly that was a bit further down on the same block.
But I'm not really sure?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Erm I thought we ended up not going to Wetherspoons and going to a pub called the Picadilly that was a bit further down on the same block.
> But I'm not really sure?


Did we? Maybe we did! I just looked back over the thread for the last meet. It does ring a bell but I thought that wetherspoons was just known as the Picadilly 

This is what I mean - nothings been arranged for definite so i'm just trying to make _something_ concrete cos i'm a bit lost about it all at the moment!

Was this the pub we went to? it does look familliar, I seem to remember it being red outside "The Piccadilly Tavern" (pub) 60-75 Piccadilly, Manchester M1 2BS | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks right to me.
I think we went to spoons first, but there was a problem with some incredibly young ladies not having their id, so we moved to the Picadilly.
I think that's the safest option really, coz the menu's pretty varied and not to expensive.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just looking for somewhere to park, its not cheap in Manchester is it!!!! Liverpool City Centre is ridiculous, think its about £12 to park in the Liverpool ONE car park....


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Are we going anywhere near Deansgate?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have just been through 55 pages for the 1st Meet that we had, so that i could see where I parked last time as it was really easy to get to. I'm putting it on here so I can find it later hahaha

Dale Street M1 2EQ £6 a day... its gone up from last time though. It was only a fiver!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have just been through 55 pages for the 1st Meet that we had, so that i could see where I parked last time as it was really easy to get to. I'm putting it on here so I can find it later hahaha
> 
> Dale Street M1 2EQ £6 a day... its gone up from last time though. It was only a fiver!


There's a car park near the MEN that is fairly cheap, i'm sure its £3 but it is a long walk, so you're probably best parking wherever you did before 

We'll stick to the Picadilly then, as that's what I thought the Wetherspoons was anyway  i'll edit my post!

What does everyone make of the 1:30pm time?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> There's a car park near the MEN that is fairly cheap, i'm sure its £3 but it is a long walk, so you're probably best parking wherever you did before
> 
> We'll stick to the Picadilly then, as that's what I thought the Wetherspoons was anyway  i'll edit my post!
> 
> What does everyone make of the 1:30pm time?


well this is why i need to find out where we are going to meet as my parents were thinking of dropping me off in near the MEN as them car parks opp the Arena car park are the cheapest .. some are £3 and the one direct from the arena is either £3 or just a little bit more its where we always park to go concerts

to get from there to piccadilly it takes around 20 mins to walk


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> well this is why i need to find out where we are going to meet as my parents were thinking of dropping me off in near the MEN as them car parks opp the Arena car park are the cheapest .. some are £3 and the one direct from the arena is either £3 or just a little bit more its where we always park to go concerts
> 
> to get from there to piccadilly it takes around 20 mins to walk


yeah it's like the opposite end of the city centre isn't it lol but it's a good car park, the big one (with the big chimney thing) is always manned so its safe as well. Me and my ex used to park on the one above it, that is £3 as well and it's a little bit smaller and there's always spaces.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> yeah it's like the opposite end of the city centre isn't it lol but it's a good car park, the big one (with the big chimney thing) is always manned so its safe as well. Me and my ex used to park on the one above it, that is £3 as well and it's a little bit smaller and there's always spaces.


that carpark is like our second home :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

there is a weatherspoons (lloyds bar) in the printworks which is near the arena


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

The one I use is 6 quid or 4.50 I dont quite understand so will look when get there and is 2 min walk away


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> The one I use is 6 quid or 4.50 I dont quite understand so will look when get there and is 2 min walk away


charlie see if this works

manchester arena - Google Maps

thats the carpark im on about opp the arena

Dutton street

if you move the camera around there is a car park to the left as well behind a fence


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

My computer spazzes out when i use google maps for some reason.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> My computer spazzes out when i use google maps for some reason.


Its cos women cant use maps, its the law :biggrin5:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> Its cos women cant use maps, its the law :biggrin5:


Cheeky [email protected]!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Cheeky [email protected]!


Bows slowly walks backwards out the door, turns, and runs like hell


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

bullet said:


> Bows slowly walks backwards out the door, turns, and runs like hell


See you have some common sense then


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

3 days to gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

My punishment is over and i only have 1 more shift to go till the meet


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

2 days to go


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Do we have definite numbers/ maybes so we have a rough idea of who's going ? 

are we going the same place for def ? time ?


can we have a roll call please


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm coming and I'm here! Parking at Dale Street Car Park

I can either walk to the pub or walk to picadilly station. Wasn't that far from whetherspoons last time.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

The definitely 

1. Charley
2. Smudge
3. Metame
4. Tigerneko


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay so we're going for a *1:30pm meeting time* so that Smudge won't be arriving as we're all leaving, and to give everyone a chance to travel without having to set off too early.... plus I could do with going to the bank in the morning and getting a few bits of shopping 

We will be eating *at The Picadilly Tavern*, this is the website for the pub, it has directions, postcode and even a menu to download if you want to have a look, but it is really just pub grub. The Piccadilly Tavern in Manchester

Now we need to decide *where* to meet. Do people want to meet at Picadilly train station? Or would you all rather meet outside the pub? I don't think anyone is actually arriving via Picadilly station (unless metame is but I think she might be driving) so it might just be easier to meet outside the pub, if everyone can find it?

^^^^ This is what we really need to know. can people PLEASE tell me where they'd prefer to meet, otherwise we won't be able to find each other.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Prob easier for me to go to the Pub, is the Picadilly Tavern by whetherspoons?

EDIT: Did we go there on 1st meet? it looks familiar


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im sure thats where we went.. that menu is cheap and thats what we did last time cheap lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

feck off, hell am i driving.
training in.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok it was the picadilly, the thing with weatherspoons was it was too packed, nothing to do with ID. The ID was actually at the picadilly but they let us vouch for you all.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a bit jealous of you all meeting up in my old stomping grounds....off to Essex on Saturday, but I'll be watching out for the next meet. Any excuse to visit the chinese cash and carry for supplies while I'm there.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> feck off, hell am i driving.
> training in.


wheres best for u to meet the others pub or station ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im not really bothered.

Has anyone pm'd people who haven't answered yet?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I'm a bit jealous of you all meeting up in my old stomping grounds....off to Essex on Saturday, but I'll be watching out for the next meet. Any excuse to visit the chinese cash and carry for supplies while I'm there.


i really want to meet you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Okay so we're going for a *1:30pm meeting time* so that Smudge won't be arriving as we're all leaving, and to give everyone a chance to travel without having to set off too early.... plus I could do with going to the bank in the morning and getting a few bits of shopping
> 
> We will be eating *at The Picadilly Tavern*, this is the website for the pub, it has directions, postcode and even a menu to download if you want to have a look, but it is really just pub grub. The Piccadilly Tavern in Manchester


if u sign up for the newsletter u can get a free drink lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> if u sign up for the newsletter u can get a free drink lol


Signing up now 

EDIT: Gutted don't like gin or pimms, but i will get it anyway if any of you want it!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> im not really bothered.
> 
> Has anyone pm'd people who haven't answered yet?


check with Tigerneko im sure she said she as but i don't know when it was


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I'm a bit jealous of you all meeting up in my old stomping grounds....off to Essex on Saturday, but I'll be watching out for the next meet. Any excuse to visit the chinese cash and carry for supplies while I'm there.


we will be having more don't worry about that


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

am i in with the cow hat again?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> am i in with the cow hat again?


yea go for it ... are the mask wearers coming as well :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

my mask is in sutton


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

metame said:


> i really want to meet you


The feeling is mutual 
You look just like your profile pic, right?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone else still got theres ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

myshkin said:


> The feeling is mutual
> You look just like your profile pic, right?


nope, im taller, tonnes fatter and more ginger than blue


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

metame said:


> nope, im taller, tonnes fatter and more ginger than blue


Don't forget prettier


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Hi, where abouts in Manchester is the meet? Are there any on lead dogs going?


its not a dog meet, just a people meet


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

metame said:


> nope, im taller, tonnes fatter and more ginger than blue


Dammit! :laugh:
I'm only a wannabe, fake ginger...but have been for so long that my own family forget I'm not really a redhead.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't forget prettier


nope


myshkin said:


> Dammit! :laugh:
> I'm only a wannabe, fake ginger...but have been for so long that my own family forget I'm not really a redhead.


im not really a redhead either


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, i've missed loads of this thread tonight!



metame said:


> feck off, hell am i driving.
> training in.


Okey dokey, well I will meet you at Picadilly then and we shall make our way to the pub  then neither of us are waiting outside the pub on our own like alcoholic loiterers  



myshkin said:


> I'm a bit jealous of you all meeting up in my old stomping grounds....off to Essex on Saturday, but I'll be watching out for the next meet. Any excuse to visit the chinese cash and carry for supplies while I'm there.


awww i'd love to be able to meet you! We'll be doing one next year (or maybe later this year if people can make it again!) and it'd be lovely if you could join us 



CharleyRogan said:


> Signing up now
> 
> EDIT: Gutted don't like gin or pimms, but i will get it anyway if any of you want it!


I LOVE gin   it's my favourite tipple! If you sign up, can I pinch your gin, i'll sign up as well and then i've got two free G&T's    that should start me off fairly well.... 



smudgiesmummy said:


> yea go for it ... are the mask wearers coming as well :lol:


I will bring Clarkson with me! If that shop is still there in Picadilly then I might buy another, i'd quite like a Hammond..... but then I couldn't leave James May out as well  and if they have a david mitchell one i'll be coming out with that as well... good job i've just been paid


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Course you can pinch it!!! Free stuff is always good 

Right I'm off to bed as work in the morning........ 


p.s. the meet is now TOMORROW!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a good time today everyone, and dont forget photos for us that cant make it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> Have a good time today everyone, and dont forget photos for us that cant make it


It's not until tomorrow 

Okay everyone i'm going to my friends house tonight so might not be online until late! So if I don't speak to everyone soon, then I will definitely see you all tomorrow 

If anyone wants my mobile number to get in contact about anything, PM me and I will get it to you by tomorrow


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

regarding the free drink, ive never had either so don't even know what they taste like :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> It's not until tomorrow
> 
> Okay everyone i'm going to my friends house tonight so might not be online until late! So if I don't speak to everyone soon, then I will definitely see you all tomorrow
> 
> If anyone wants my mobile number to get in contact about anything, PM me and I will get it to you by tomorrow


sent it you on facebook yesterday xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> regarding the free drink, ive never had either so don't even know what they taste like :lol:


Gin is basically heaven in a glass


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Gin is basically heaven in a glass


i dont like tonic water though , does it take the taste away lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone else like Pimms or Gin?

When you sign up to the pub's newsletter, they give you a voucher to print out, but surely if I print out like 6 copies, everyone can have a free drink? (or get one for me lol)


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Does anyone else like Pimms or Gin?
> 
> When you sign up to the pub's newsletter, they give you a voucher to print out, but surely if I print out like 6 copies, everyone can have a free drink? (or get one for me lol)


lol well if i don't like it you can finish mine off hahahahaha

you also sign up for future offfers so even if you don't like these two drinks you will get the offers from now on


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I am thoroughly knackered after a crap nights sleep and now have to go to work 

I may not be online tonight as prob just go straight to bed when I get in but I'm defo coming!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is CAstbury coming does anyone know? Haven't seen her around and she didn't reply to my PM!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Is CAstbury coming does anyone know? Haven't seen her around and she didn't reply to my PM!


not sure to be honest x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Is CAstbury coming does anyone know? Haven't seen her around and she didn't reply to my PM!


no she's not



Tigerneko said:


> Does anyone else like Pimms or Gin?
> 
> When you sign up to the pub's newsletter, they give you a voucher to print out, but surely if I print out like 6 copies, everyone can have a free drink? (or get one for me lol)


i dont have a printer so i would be appreciative of one

btw im meeting a friend before this for breakfast so shall be in manchester from around 10am so if anyone wants me they shall have to text me.

having said that i shall still be at picadilly from 1.15 for anyone arriving there and i shall be armed with either the cow hat or the monkey hat and shall hopefully be in my grouchy t-shirt so you shall all know its me.

and my friend may be tagging along for a bit.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> no she's not
> 
> i dont have a printer so i would be appreciative of one
> 
> ...


more the merrier bring them along


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a possible. 
Need to do some running about tomorrow morning and then providing everything is in place for my boys in the afternoon then I'm good and shall text met-a-me as and when I MAY arrive in manky piccalilli.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw you better be there missus, i miss you.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> aw you better be there missus, i miss you.


Who said that.......:cornut:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

btw i dont have a camera cause idropped mine down the toilet AND my iPod has gone missing so whoever has a camera (smudge? lol...) can i please steal photos 

please!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> btw i dont have a camera cause idropped mine down the toilet AND my iPod has gone missing so whoever has a camera (smudge? lol...) can i please steal photos
> 
> please!


lol i forgot about that ... goes to put it in my bag :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> btw i dont have a camera cause idropped mine down the toilet AND my iPod has gone missing so whoever has a camera (smudge? lol...) can i please steal photos
> 
> please!


You have just reminded me that my mum has my camera... So i cab't take photos


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> You have just reminded me that my mum has my camera... So i cab't take photos


mines in my bag ready to take to work as im also getting changed there


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I know if I try and retrieve it, I will be sucked into her house never to return....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Will try my best, but I'm having a bad time with my health at the mo, so I'll have to see how I feel on the day:frown5:


hope your coming tomorrow.. xxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go buy a new sat nav tomorrow as just tested mine and its buggered


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sooo...

who's excited?!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm gonna have to go buy a new sat nav tomorrow as just tested mine and its buggered


yea we don't want you getting lost


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> sooo...
> 
> who's excited?!


meeeeeee ... just trying to work out where i can get dropped off :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> meeeeeee ... just trying to work out where i can get dropped off :lol:


you better be there early


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> you better be there early


i wont be there the same time as u lot will be im working till 2


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i wont be there the same time as u lot will be im working till 2


i know but we're holding off food til you get there so you etter be there asap


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i know but we're holding off food til you get there so you etter be there asap


i did say you dont have to wait for me ... i will be there hopefully no later than 2.30 - 2.45 .. it depends on traffic


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry, won't be able to make it as I've just had a pony booked in for a treatment tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

zingy said:


> Sorry, won't be able to make it as I've just had a pony booked in for a treatment tomorrow afternoon.



hopefully next time


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i did say you dont have to wait for me ... i will be there hopefully no later than 2.30 - 2.45 .. it depends on traffic


im just looking . anyone know how long it takes on the metrolink from altrincham to piccadilly gardens ? i was thinking of getting my dad to drop me off at altrincham and getting metro in


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

zingy said:


> Sorry, won't be able to make it as I've just had a pony booked in for a treatment tomorrow afternoon.


thats a shame, i hope your pony is ok


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> thats a shame, i hope your pony is ok


My pony's fine, thanks smudgiesmummy  The pony that I'm treating is someone else's - I'm an equine bowen therapist. Hope you all have a good afternoon and hopefully I can make it next time


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oooh i'm so excited now 

I'm dying my hair at the moment, so feel free to laugh at me if it goes totally wrong!

Luckily I can provide a camera, so no escape from photos you lot  

metame I will try and meet you at 1:15, i've got a few errands to do at home first so will get into manchester for then 

omg I haven't planned my outfit yet! I'm too disorganised!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

my jeans are still over the radiator and ... yeah...

im leaving here at 8.45 in the morning :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> my jeans are still over the radiator and ... yeah...
> 
> im leaving here at 8.45 in the morning with squelchy jeans :lol:


oh dear


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol well I wAs good I washed my jeans and frog tshirt on wed do I knew I wouldn't have that problem , even got my hair cut and died yesterday 

The weather tomorrow according to the met office says light rain till 4pm how typical is that lol afternoon in the pub it is then lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry guys, but I can't make it.:crying: 
Still, I'm sure none of you will miss this old fogey dribbling into her drink.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> oh dear


it took me a minute or two to get that. i was sat here thinking 'did i write that? i dont think i wrote that...'
more likely my tshirt will be squelchy.


jetsmum said:


> Sorry guys, but I can't make it.:crying:
> Still, I'm sure none of you will miss this old fogey dribbling into her drink.


i'll miss you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Sorry guys, but I can't make it.:crying:
> Still, I'm sure none of you will miss this old fogey dribbling into her drink.


oh no  no no no no no no no 

it won't be the same without you! We will miss you lots 



metame said:


> it took me a minute or two to get that. i was sat here thinking 'did i write that? i dont think i wrote that...'
> more likely my tshirt will be squelchy.
> 
> i'll miss you


yes of course you wrote it! Do you not remember? Singing:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im off to bed, see you all tomorrow.
if anyone needs me you have my number, if you didnt and you want it tough uck you've had a week to ask :lol:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Am very sorry i won't be able to make it i have a false leg abd have been having probs with it and at the mo cant walk very far, i would have loved to have come but unless i come in. A wheelchair which i dont want to do i wont be able to , i just have to wait till it heals,my family are sortin the dogs out but i have to wait till this ulcer heals, am so sorry i really wanted to ge there


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great time


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> Hope you all had a great time


we will 



Superash said:


> Am very sorry i won't be able to make it i have a false leg abd have been having probs with it and at the mo cant walk very far, i would have loved to have come but unless i come in. A wheelchair which i dont want to do i wont be able to , i just have to wait till it heals,my family are sortin the dogs out but i have to wait till this ulcer heals, am so sorry i really wanted to ge there


awww, that's a shame hun , we understand don't worry x



metame said:


> im off to bed, see you all tomorrow.
> if anyone needs me you have my number, if you didnt and you want it tough uck you've had a week to ask :lol:


see you tomorrow , anything chances, please someone let me know , a few of you have my number x



jetsmum said:


> Sorry guys, but I can't make it.:crying:
> Still, I'm sure none of you will miss this old fogey dribbling into her drink.


aww hun that's a shame . miss you of course we will x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Superash said:


> Am very sorry i won't be able to make it i have a false leg abd have been having probs with it and at the mo cant walk very far, i would have loved to have come but unless i come in. A wheelchair which i dont want to do i wont be able to , i just have to wait till it heals,my family are sortin the dogs out but i have to wait till this ulcer heals, am so sorry i really wanted to ge there


aw no, im sorry 
hpoe you can make the next one and and that you heal up and feel better soon!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oooh i'm so excited!   today is the day!

I'm officially out of bed and dressed now, just need to make my face look less scary and i'm nearly ready to roll! I'm copying off metame, my tshirt nearly matches my avatar 

We'll have to take a photo of each of us and play 'guess the member' with the rest of the forum lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

You'll all know me! I'm in jeans and a green top.

I am out of bed, and dressed but look like a tramp atm and I have a cold 

its absolutely piddling it down here, so I assume it will be the same in Manchester!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Right I have my slap on, looking remotely passable for a human being, and just about to leave for Manchester!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm just on the bus! Officially in the city centre at deansgate, will be getting off soon and will make my way to picadilly, I can't wait! Has anyone heard from jugsmalone? Sent her a pm earlier but had no reply so I don't even know if she's coming!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We are all here! Charley, Smudge, Metame, bird and Metames friend have all gone to order the food, I am table sitting 

Having a great time so far! Some brillant photos to come lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Btw we are still here in the pub :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We are all drunk


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> We are all drunk


erm says you hahahahaha


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im back home now , left charley on a wild goose chase, hope she finds her way back home :lol: , thanks for the lift home hun xx

had a fab day out and enjoyed every minute of it apart from the erm interesting piece of mixed salad i was given :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> oooh i'm so excited!   today is the day!
> 
> I'm officially out of bed and dressed now, just need to make my face look less scary and i'm nearly ready to roll! I'm copying off metame, my tshirt nearly matches my avatar
> 
> We'll have to take a photo of each of us and play 'guess the member' with the rest of the forum lol


aw i only just noticed your changed avatar! i changed my tshirt before tht so we couldnt have done that anyhow and my tshirt would have given me away


Tigerneko said:


> We are all here! Charley, Smudge, Metame, bird and Metames friend have all gone to order the food, I am table sitting
> 
> Having a great time so far! Some brillant photos to come lol


haha, no we left you with clarkson


Tigerneko said:


> We are all drunk


no you talk some b*llocks.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

can you all tell the antisocial people who sat on their phones the whole time?!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> can you all tell the antisocial people who sat on their phones the whole time?!


pmsl ... just keeping people informed on the days events :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

noone cares.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I had a nice time. 
But I defy anyone to eat all of that chocolate cake on their own. 
Smudge there was nothing wrong with your green leaf salad. The leaf was lettuce and it was green what more do you want. :lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bird said:


> Well I had a nice time.
> But I defy anyone to eat all of that chocolate cake on their own.
> Smudge there was nothing wrong with your green leaf salad. The leaf was lettuce and it was green what more do you want. :lol::lol:


Lmao bit more fresher would of been nice , even a rabbit wouldn't of eaten that :lol: mind you that cake made up for it lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I could have eaten the cake ...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> can you all tell the antisocial people who sat on their phones the whole time?!


 who were they? I think they should be named and shamed Singing:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a fun time 
Glad it went well :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Sounds like you all had a fun time
> Glad it went well :thumbup:


Wait till you see the pictures


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> Wait till you see the pictures


I look forward to those  :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Will try an get some up tomorrow. I'm out in the caravan on my lonesome flicking through them now, must say jezza has freaked me out a little now...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooo I remember that chocolate cake from last time. Were the portions still as big?
It sounds like I missed a good time:sad:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes they were and yes you did!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Saving a seat for Smudge 










Smudge arrived 










Charley's first (and probably last) taste of Gin & Tonic 










Alcoholic PFers.... I won't tell you how many of those were mine 










Creative PFers 










Cherry-my Clarkson 










Creepy Clarkson :yikes:










Bird eating the rest of my cake :lol: :lol:

and i'm sure there are plenty more where they came from


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I do like Cherry-my Clarkson


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

this was my mixed salad leaves 










the choc fudge cake  damn forgot about the diet :lol:










and no i didn't eat it all :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

why is your picture less scary than my picture?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> why is your picture less scary than my picture?


Because I think you had the flash on yours, so it came out much scarier 

get them posted


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Deleted as requested.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> this was my mixed salad leaves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the FECK is that..................could it be a lettuce leaf of some sort, it looks llike my hubby LIMP lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What the FECK is that..................could it be a lettuce leaf of some sort, it looks llike my hubby LIMP lolol


lol im going email on the feedback to the pub ... it wasn't up to salad standard ... thank god i didn't have a proper salad, hate to think what that would of come out like :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> lol im going email on the feedback to the pub ... it wasn't up to salad standard ... thank god i didn't have a proper salad, hate to think what that would of come out like :lol:


Complete with ESCARGO...................ewww!!! complaine to them I would.

Gimme the address of the place and what some one ordered with salad and I will complain too, I will tell them I was up in manchester meeting up with some good mates, and I was disgusted about the quality of the salad and how much was there.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i think i have more pictures of jezza than anyone else :lol:

and i dont know what some of you are doing in half the pictures...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i think i have more pictures of jezza than anyone else :lol:
> 
> and i dont know what some of you are doing in half the pictures...


lol wheres the rest of the pics :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> i think i have more pictures of jezza than anyone else :lol:
> 
> and i dont know what some of you are doing in half the pictures...


They sound like great photos - when do we get to see them


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Deleted as requested.


Welshie I didn't mean for you to delete the whole post! I'm sorry


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

bird said:


> But I defy anyone to eat all of that chocolate cake on their own.


Not sure I should admit this....but I've eaten it all on my own  Several times. Used to eat there a lot with my ex and always had that for dessert. It's no wonder I'm a fat cow  I can't just leave cake though.

Glad you all had a good time


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Not sure I should admit this....but I've eaten it all on my own  Several times. Used to eat there a lot with my ex and always had that for dessert. It's no wonder I'm a fat cow  I can't just leave cake though.
> 
> Glad you all had a good time


Course you should admit it, makes me feel less bad  I ate half of one of them and half a sticky toffee pudding


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Sneaky peeps, taking photos of me while I'm scavenging someone else's left overs.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

so come on ladies where's the group pictures, ive not seen them yet lol


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> so come on ladies where's the group pictures, ive not seen them yet lol


Think that was Metames camera wasn't it?

Or tigers?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bird said:


> Think that was Metames camera wasn't it?
> 
> Or tigers?


or both ... 2 camera's were used to take pics


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I didn't get a group one unfortunately! I think it was either metames' camera or metames' friends camera.

I can't wait to see the rest, metames' Clarkson ghost photo is hilarious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a good time was had:thumbup:
But OMG Smudgie, the poor lettuce looks so sad!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I didn't get a group one unfortunately! I think it was either metames' camera or metames' friends camera.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest, metames' Clarkson ghost photo is hilarious


yes i think it was her friend who took the other, theres def one 



simplysardonic said:


> Looks like a good time was had:thumbup:
> But OMG Smudgie, the poor lettuce looks so sad!


:lol: just a bit lmao


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Promise I'll get them up tomorrow or Tuesday I'm not armed with my laptop at the min so depends when I go down south


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> Promise I'll get them up tomorrow or Tuesday I'm not armed with my laptop at the min so depends when I go down south


Take as long as you like


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Take as long as you like


They're already on my computer it's just getting to upload them


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

So were are all these pic's.???? We need proof that you all behaved yourselves...........yeah right lololol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> So were are all these pic's.???? We need proof that you all behaved yourselves...........yeah right lololol


i did i was on my best behaviour :aureola:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i did i was on my best behaviour :aureola:


I thought I had taught you well, if you were on you were on your best behaviour then you FAILED. lololol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am getting impatient now, WHERE'S THE PHOTO'S...................WE WANT PHOTO'S WE WANT PHOTO'S WE WANTS PHOTO'S WE WANT PHOTO'S


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am getting impatient now, WHERE'S THE PHOTO'S...................WE WANT PHOTO'S WE WANT PHOTO'S WE WANTS PHOTO'S WE WANT PHOTO'S


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bump :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i've also sent in a complaint about the salad :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i've also sent in a complaint about the salad :lol:


You mean green leaf thing on the side of your plate?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> You mean green leaf thing on the side of your plate?


i used the words 'yesterdays left overs ' in the complaint .... lets see if they respond lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am getting impatient now, WHERE'S THE PHOTO'S...................WE WANT PHOTO'S WE WANT PHOTO'S WE WANTS PHOTO'S WE WANT PHOTO'S


Me to - just clicked on the thread expecting to see lots of pictures and nothing


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Me to - just clicked on the thread expecting to see lots of pictures and nothing


waiting for Metame to sort them out


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

She can take as long as she wants cos any of me will be god damn awful


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Why am I waiting.............WHY am I fecking waiting. Oh why am I waiting to see some bloody pics.................Meteme get you bloody ass into gear and get them up, stop making excuses and show em up.lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Metame don't listen to the previous post, if you never wanna put them up its completely fine


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

NO.................you got to put them up we need to see what you lot got up to................or perhaps there never was a meet up


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Metame don't listen to the previous post, if you never wanna put them up its completely fine


oi lol don't give her idea's ... can always smudge you out :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> NO.................you got to put them up we need to see what you lot got up to................or perhaps there never was a meet up


lol well i was still the innocent one,, i was the good one there :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> lol well i was still the innocent one,, i was the good one there :lol:


so which was i?!

sorry guys, ive been in work for the last 32 hours...

nw 56% through getting them on pb and they shall be up here.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> so which was i?!
> 
> sorry guys, ive been in work for the last 32 hours...
> 
> nw 56% through getting them on pb and they shall be up here.


take your time hun


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cherry eyes...









'I'll share mine.'









'no no no, you do it this way.' (joking, i cant actually rememebr what she was on about)









Clarksons ghost...









Eating cherries - what else do you do in a pub?









'That's no side salad...' (there was honestly more salad on the burger than there was on smudge's plate...)









'You're not having it, it's mine and it covers my ugly mug up...' (even though it wasnt actually mine)









'Ok! Fine! If you must! But get it quickly now.'


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bit small


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh i dont know, all you complainers :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

its the group ones u have to squint lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like you all had a right old laugh :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok ive made them bigger will sort the other two out in a sec

think im gonna get killed by certain people now though


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> ok ive made them bigger will sort the other two out in a sec
> 
> think im gonna get killed by certain people now though


lmao unless u just made the group ones slightly bigger


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

is that better for you now?!

i just clicked on 2011 in my pb by accident, you nearly had the wrong photos


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

It looks like you had fun  It's nice putting faces to names. I'll be watching out for the next one


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

it was a laugh for start to finish


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh god, really must get that double chin of mine sorted. 

Not too bad photos though. :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Oh god, really must get that double chin of mine sorted.
> 
> Not too bad photos though. :thumbup:


i'd worry more about Clarksons than yours


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

For those that don't know, the group photo from left to right goes...

Charley Rogan
Bird
Metame
Tigerneko
Smudgies Mummy.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i cant believe you got the mask off me


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Caught you in a moment of weakness.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

doesnt take a moment of weakness, anyone can grab anything out of my hands, my grip is rubbish


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww I love all the photos! That cherry eye one is so weird :lol:

it was such a good day, we will have to do another soon, did we say around September time? And we WILL have some more recruits next time! Myshkin


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> aww I love all the photos! That cherry eye one is so weird :lol:
> 
> it was such a good day, we will have to do another soon, did we say around September time? And we WILL have some more recruits next time! Myshkin


yeah we suggested september. Not leave it a year this time!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> is that better for you now?!
> 
> i just clicked on 2011 in my pb by accident, you nearly had the wrong photos


Hope they werent the type to get shoved into ADULT lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> i cant believe you got the mask off me


I dont know why you make such a fuss....................NOTHING wrong with you woman, xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lovely pics, you all enjoyed yourself.............xxxxx

Can I come next time................I will TRY to be a very good girl but cant promise anything


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Lovely pics, you all enjoyed yourself.............xxxxx
> 
> Can I come next time................I will TRY to be a very good girl but cant promise anything


have to drag u this way lol xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> have to drag u this way lol xxxx


I's love to come up for a meet up........
:001_smile:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I's love to come up for a meet up........
> :001_smile:


we will try and sort it


----------

